# Why the yellow shrimps are upside down



## qiaable (Dec 30, 2008)

Hey folks,

Got some yellow shrimps to try out on my 5.5 gallons that ran for half an year.

I noticed the shrimps are upside down while I pouring them out of the bag into the container.

They are the same way while they are in the tank.

Any thoughts on what could be wrong. I doubt that I could save them......


----------



## qiaable (Dec 30, 2008)

The picture after pouring them into container from bag.


----------



## Splak (May 1, 2013)

Looks like they're in shock/dying. How long did you have them in the bag?

When you put them into your tank did you acclimate them or just dump them in?


----------



## qiaable (Dec 30, 2008)

They are in the bag for an hour at the most.

They are like this after open the bag....

Yeah it looks like they are shocked etc.

Then I acclimate for half an hour it seems it does not really help


----------



## dmrg3 (Mar 13, 2014)

In personal experience, yellowish shrimps were weak for me. In same environment, they died for no reason. Meanwhile cherries had no issue at all.


----------



## alstare2000 (Feb 16, 2013)

I have worked on my colony of yellows for over a year and a half I'd say and took me a while to sort out few things.

Just wondering if the ones that were on the side died or recovered ? don't be suprised if they will die in next few days/week or so.

Yellows are quiet temperamental I had mine in 10gal and for life of me they wouldn't breed and I also had some die offs, I moved them into really large tank and if they are happy they will breed like any other neo. I keep chocolate and blue diamond there now and they breed slowly but fine.

Only advice I can give you for any shrimp and I don't care if people say oh no worries these are tough. I always drip acclimate my new shrimp before I put them in the new tank which of course was cycled and set up for a while.

Also water changes I don't do that often as I have lot of plants and I noticed it really helped with all of my 3 tanks, live plants that is. 

I also do them no more then 15-20% with water that was treated with prime and sat for about 24 hrs in a bucket.

All 3 tanks are doing great.

Good luck


----------



## woopderson (Feb 12, 2014)

I can attest to them being temperamental, but something must have been wrong with the bag or the way they were collected given the way they were dying in there.

Sorry to hear


----------



## alstare2000 (Feb 16, 2013)

Just wondering if your shrimps recovered or the ones on the side died off ?


----------



## woopderson (Feb 12, 2014)

My yellows are okay, but still very sensitive. Losing one every two - four weeks. Thinking of changing to something different in the near future. They still breed and produce babies, however.


----------

